# Question Of The Week... ( 2015 Week 6)



## ripjack13 (Feb 1, 2015)

Howdy,
This is a weekly series of questions topic for everyone to join in on the discussion. Some of the later questions may have a poll, and some will not. Thanks for this week's QotW submission goes to @Mike1950 

_Don't be shy now, go ahead and post an answer...._


*Where do you get inspirations for what you build?*
*



*
**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement.


----------



## Brink (Feb 1, 2015)

The ideas jump into my head.
Kinda like the voices telling me to run amok with an ax...
Or maybe they simmer until I finally decide to make something...
Sorta like when I contemplate wether it's faster to eat left handed or right.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## eaglea1 (Feb 1, 2015)

Magazines, online media, pictures from Pottery Barn from my daughter and daughter in law, and just good ole necessity is the mother of invention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2015)

Mostly from seeing things I like. Unless I'm building it for a customer, most of the things I build are things I've seen that I want. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2015)

Like @Brink Ideas jump into my head- but never is one of them running amok with an ax- someone needs to check on him. 
But my Ideas are influenced by the art Nouveau, Art deco and arts and crafts period. Something about the furniture and art from 1900-1940 just appeals to me. 
In 1974 There was a St. Vincient de Paul antique shop right by where I worked. Stopped in- My furniture budget was low-worked nights and school in daytime left no time nor money. There was this Library table for $20 which I saw as perfect for a desk. Lady running store said what are you going to do with that ugly thing. I smiled and said use it. I have always thought she may have been better with a different job!! Table has served me well for 40 yrs- debatable as to whether I have gotten my monies worth but this one piece probably influences me more then any other. I love the curves. 60 lbs

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 1, 2015)

I get inspiration form all over, books, magazines, some of the masterpieces I see here or other web sites and also sometimes it just pops into my head and I think to myself "Let's see if we can translate a fuzzy picture in my noggin into reality"

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2015)

@Mike1950, we have slightly different types of inspiration. I took this picture of a piece I like.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2015)

Tony said:


> @Mike1950, we have slightly different types of inspiration. I took this picture of a piece I like.
> View attachment 70469



Yes we do- I like pics of John Wayne. and the little bronze frame is right up my alley.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2015)

I wasn't trying to say your table isn't cool because it is. I just find it funny how vastly different people's inspiration can be. Of course, at different times we have different tastes as well. I like the thick top and roundover edges of your table as well. Wouldn't look right with barnwood though........

@Mike1950

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 1, 2015)

About my favorite source these days is Google images, it's usually my first stop when looking for ideas

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2015)

Tony said:


> I wasn't trying to say your table isn't cool because it is. I just find it funny how vastly different people's inspiration can be. Of course, at different times we have different tastes as well. I like the thick top and roundover edges of your table as well. Wouldn't look right with barnwood though........
> 
> @Mike1950


No way did I take any offence - different strokes for...............

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 1, 2015)

It usually starts with a need, then a search for ideas. Google images, lumberjocks, magazines. then when I find something I like I usually alter it a little. I too like arts and crafts, prarie style, green and green, maloof, and others as subtle influences. And then there's the artsy fartsy and crafty stuff that I make just for fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 1, 2015)

As a penturner, I get ideas from pen photos posted here, IAP and FB. I also get some ideas from some of the pen turning supply stores.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2015)

My wife tells me what to make

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 1, 2015)

Tclem said:


> My wife tells me what to make



Yes that is part of my inspiration also........

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 1, 2015)

I don't know. Frustration I guess. I have long periods where I have not been able to do any woodworking so I stop the presses and build something without a plan or idea and how it turns out is how it turns out. Then I get back to the monotonous grind of providing bloody wood for people who can really make things. One of these days though I'm gonna be one of those people again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## justallan (Feb 1, 2015)

For woodworking I get ideas from here; species, finishes, different kits, ETC. Basically I have NO artistic ideas, LOL.
When it comes to machines to do things I can usually come up with an answer for anything. I've helped build shaker boxes for gold recovery that start where you dump your dirt/earth into and finish with your final sluice where you recover your gold. I was a machinist for a paintball gun manufacturer and have come up with some awesome one off custom guns. Right now I'm doing the same thing but for tranquilizer darts.
Most of my work is function over fashion so in reality woodwork is the bigger challenge for me.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## kweinert (Feb 2, 2015)

justallan said:


> I was a machinist for a paintball gun manufacturer and have come up with some awesome one off custom guns. Right now I'm doing the same thing but for tranquilizer darts.



Guess that's one way to eliminate the "I hit you - No you didn't" arguments.

Sometimes I look at kits - but then figure out how to substitute if I'm going to make another. Sometimes it's just to fit in with something that already exists. Sometimes it's just throwing a piece of wood on the lathe and seeing what it wants to become.

I see things in magazines and online and want to give it a try. Right now I'm sort of like a WWADD person (Wood Workers ADD) - so many things look interesting that I try out a lot of different stuff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Hill (Feb 25, 2015)

Just found/thought about looking at this one---
Sometimes I have a specific object in mind that I want or need to make--like an urn, box or pin, so I just look for or cut a blank to meet the need.
Most of the time, I have a slab, cut a blank or three and chuck one up. The tools take over from there---I just let'em make what it's meant to be.


----------

